# Prinz Porno/Pi



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Pi ist wirklich genial und kommt meiner Meinung nach fast an Takti, Basstard und Savas ran. Sind hier Fans von ihm unterwegs?

Mal spontan ein paar gute Lieder zum Reinhören.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht

ich find ja du hast keinen besonderes guten musikgeschmack

(ich hab einfach keine lust mehr das nur mir vorgeworfen wird ich hät nen schlechten musikgeschmack
gleiches mit gleichem vergelten ist jetzt die devise)


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Hey, danke für deine gut fundierte Antwort.


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht
> 
> ich find ja du hast keinen besonderes guten musikgeschmack
> 
> ...



Hallo ? du hast keine Ahnung! der Typ ist sowas von eloquent und begabt, und diese kompetenz¨! Ich warte nach wie vor auf stichhaltige Argumente von dir!

Ich lieg btw grad vor lachen aufm Boden, aber immerhin der Thread ist reported, schon lustig, wenn porno bots hier posten wirds sofort gelöscht aber wenn ich noch Musik aus der untersten Gosse reinmixe bleibts bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Wieso reportet? Willst du umbedingt wegen Missbrauch Ärger kriegen?


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wieso reportet? Willst du umbedingt wegen Missbrauch Ärger kriegen?



Och Ich krieg höchstens wegen Flame Ärger, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen kleener Hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Wer ist hier ein Hopper?


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

http://www.grashopper.at/grashopper_logo.gif

der da ist ein Hopper!


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Können die ganzen Metalheads bitte von dem Thread fernbleiben? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Können die ganzen Metalheads bitte von dem Thread fernbleiben? Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde auch langsam, dass die Leute hier manchmal übertreiben. Nur weil er ab und zu mal negativ aufgefallen ist, heisst das ja nicht, dass er nie wieder Threads öffnen darf und man gleich reporten muss.

BTT: Naja ist nicht mein Geschmack, aber es ist z.B. deutlich besser als Bushido.


----------



## Pente (19. Januar 2010)

Selbiges gilt hier: sämtliche Videos wurden von mir entfernt! Das Thema ist hiermit beendet


----------

